# Configuring AirTel Live & Mobile Office on HTC Tilt 8925



## life.raghav (May 3, 2008)

Kindly help me in configuring my HTC Tilt 8925 for using AirTel Live and Mobile Office.

It is asking for the following details for setting up a manual connection:
1) Connection Name
2) Modem Type: (Cellular Line/Bluetooth/GPRS,3G/Hayes Compatibl on COM1)
3) Access Point Name
4) User Name, Password, Domain
5) In Advanced Settings:
TCP/IP -> Whether to use Server-assigned IP Address
              or Use Specific IP Address(if so to specify the IP Address)
Servers -> Whether to use server-assigned addresses
              or Specific Server address(is so to specify the DNS, Alt DNS, 
              WINS and Alt WINS)


I am an AirTel User in Andhra Pradesh. Please help me in the above.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 3, 2008)

_Moved to Mobile Monsters to help your thread deserve the attention it requires._


----------



## dhan_shh (May 3, 2008)

Airtel GPRS Settings for Windows Mobiles:


Enter the name of the connection-- MO

Select a modem--- Cellular Line (GPRS,3G)

Access point name-- airtelgprs.com

User name,password,Domain,Advanced --- All BLANK

FINISH..switch on & off 


Ready for Browsing...

Enjoy !


----------

